# What does the XP3 filter come with media wise new?



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

As the title says, what media is the Rena XP3 supposed to come with in the box? 

Any Chem Stars or polishing pads or ?

I will be getting Seachem Matrix 1 litre size. Should I just put the 
whole container in one basket or is that too much? If it 
comes with the stars, I will use both.

THanks,

Dan


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

From:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...umpharmaceuticalsrenafilstarxp3canisterfilter

"Four of these media are included (*Bio-Chem Zorb* advanced filtration media for exceptional water quality and fish health, *Foam 20* for removal of course debris, *Foam 30* for removal of finer debris, and *Micro-Filtration Pads* for ultra-fine filtration and polishing)."


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Mr Fishies


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> From:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...umpharmaceuticalsrenafilstarxp3canisterfilter
> 
> "Four of these media are included (*Bio-Chem Zorb* advanced filtration media for exceptional water quality and fish health, *Foam 20* for removal of course debris, *Foam 30* for removal of finer debris, and *Micro-Filtration Pads* for ultra-fine filtration and polishing)."


You also get 12 bio chem stars. I have a litre of matrix I'm putting in as well.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

THanks Russgro,

I already got the filter and it did indeed come with the BioStars.

Just havent set the tank up yet...No money!


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

just waiting to get my stand this week and ill be setting mine up, its taken about a month to get everything rounded up.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

What are the "stars" - are they like bioballs, but.... star shaped? 

I am waiting until they come out with moons and little four-leaf clovers. 

(grins)

W


----------

